

Boot Docker in 10 seconds on any VM or physical machine with this 30 MB ISO - jpetazzo
https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker

======
jpetazzo
Just do:

    
    
        wget https://github.com/steeve/boot2docker/releases/download/v0.1/boot2docker.iso
        qemu-system-x86_64 -cdrom boot2docker.iso -m 1024
    

Mind. Blown.

~~~
steeve
However, remember that qemu-system does _not_ virtualize, so it will likely be
slower than a virtualized environment (vbox...).

qemu-kvm does virtualize, but only on Linux.

~~~
jpetazzo
Indeed; for the lucky ones around here with a bare metal Linux box, just
substitute kvm instead and ROCK ON!

~~~
chanux
On ubuntu it says 'W: kvm binary is deprecated, please use qemu-system-x86_64
instead'

------
netcraft
so I can't seem to find a roadmap for docker - a blog post from august said
they were trying to be "production ready" by the end of october. Does anyone
know when it is supposed to hit 1.0 / production ready?

~~~
shykes
Hi there, you can find a high-level roadmap here:
[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/master/hack/ROADMAP....](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/blob/master/hack/ROADMAP.md)

We ship on average one major release per month, and one minir release per
week. Each major release comes with a detailed blog post explaining
significant improvements and what we're planning next.

For example here's the 0.7 announcement:
[http://blog.docker.io/2013/11/docker-0-7-docker-now-runs-
on-...](http://blog.docker.io/2013/11/docker-0-7-docker-now-runs-on-any-linux-
distribution/)

0.6 announcement: [http://blog.docker.io/2013/08/websockets-dockerfile-
upgrade-...](http://blog.docker.io/2013/08/websockets-dockerfile-upgrade-
better-registry-support-expert-mode-and-more/)

It's true that the dates projected in that blog post have slipped - mostly
because the amount of usage, contributions and integrations we had to deal
with is 10x what we expected - docker is a VERY active project! And we're
still adjusting to that.

Another thing that happened since that blog post is our partnership with Red
Hat (and several other major partnerships we're not yet allowed to disclose)
which gave us the opportunity to make docker available on many more machines.
For example 0.7 was shipped in collaboration with Res Hat for support of
unmodified linux kernels: that collaboration meant more external patches to
review and digest, and a delayed release, but now docker runs on all linux
distros! So I think it was worth it :)

I will be updating that roadmap document soon, and perhaps we can write
another blog post when that happens.

I'm always happy to answercquestions on irc (#docker on freenode) or on the
mailing list!

